

Ask HN: Describe Yourself using your Tools/Frameworks/Languages - dryicerx

Just to get a general idea of who roams Hacker news. Everyone here has a set of key tools/languages/technologies that define them.<p>Are you a Python wrangler, Ruby pirate, C ninja, SQL God, Law/Business Professional, Investor Angel, Assembly Dinosaur, Tokyo Cabinet enthusiast, Erlang Evangalist, AWS Addict, etc, etc.<p>What technologies/tools/languages define you.
======
dryicerx
To start off

I am a back-end dwelling developer, a C and C++ FastCGI nut, a Pythonic
Dinasour, Emacs is my Swiss army knife, I am obsessed about security, and I am
huge on pushing for high performance low-level scalable back ends for web
development, and hardly ever use frameworks.

------
vorador
Are we really defined by the tools we use ?

~~~
dryicerx
Not completely, but it's a big part.

